# 1745 tube length for butterfly



## plinker45 (Jun 30, 2013)

hi all ive just bought some 1745 tubes. what id like to know is what length do i need to cut the tubes for tapered butterfly ? also when tapering tubes how far back do you fold back the tubes? last question whats the best method for tying tubes cotton or strips of tb.many thanks guys (and gals).


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Get a piece of string and measure your butterfly draw. Divide that number by 5. That will be the finished relaxed length of your tube set. Multiply that number by 1.5 and add 1/2 inch to allow tying the pouch. Then refer to this tutorial I made about tying pseudo tapers. I need to redo it to show the 1745 sleeve I now use at the join point.

http://oldpeddler.com/biombos/bandset-1842/index.html

Everything (almost) you ever wanted to know about Chinese tubes.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13242-testing-chinese-tubes/


----------



## plinker45 (Jun 30, 2013)

Henry in Panama said:


> Get a piece of string and measure your butterfly draw. Divide that number by 5. That will be the finished relaxed length of your tube set. Multiply that number by 1.5 and add 1/2 inch to allow tying the pouch. Then refer to this tutorial I made about tying pseudo tapers. I need to redo it to show the 1745 sleeve I now use at the join point.
> 
> http://oldpeddler.com/biombos/bandset-1842/index.html
> 
> ...


i,ll do that thanks


----------

